# Hogzilla Lights - Varmint Illumination



## hogzillalights (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.hogzillalights.com

Hey guys,

Wanted to inform you we just got our site going live and wanted to let people know of our free shipping offer for the rest of the month. Let us know what questions you have and we will be glad to answer you.

Whether you need a weapon light to hunt at night or want a new LED spotlight to replace your old setup come check out Hogzilla Lights.

We are new to the game but not new to hunting, so if you have some helpful criticism let us know.

Thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Hogzillalights. We're glad to have you.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Great to have you on board!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Hogzillalights


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Hogzilla !!


----------



## Mitch_RAGE (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome HZ. Nice lookin lamps.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT Hogzilla.


----------

